# Wwe Or Cpe With A Smoking Cessation.



## daniel (Feb 20, 2008)

Can we use a preventive medicine CPT with a smoking & tobacco cessation code?

example;
99395 25. V70.0
99406 305.1

Not sure on this one.

Thanks in advance,

Daniel, CPC


----------



## Cottrell (Feb 22, 2008)

Medicare guidelines state that you can report it with an E&M code. However they only pay the tobacco cessation code when smoking is affecting another condition or the medication dosing of another condition. You would use the condition code for the cessation counseling.


----------

